# anchor points



## Archery Addict (Aug 11, 2005)

any of you that shoot hand held releases i was just wonderindg how you are anchoring like more vertiacal or horizontal and if found better results with certain ones?

Thanks alot


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

i put my thumb on the back of my neck for an anchor point


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

i shoot a carter just b-cuz and have my knuckles on the back of my jaw about 2 inch below my ear, i shoot with it half way between horizontal and vertical and it seems to be working ok for me. hope this helps :darkbeer:


----------



## Mr colourful (Oct 28, 2006)

arnie-da-archer said:


> i shoot a carter just b-cuz and have my knuckles on the back of my jaw about 2 inch below my ear, i shoot with it half way between horizontal and vertical and it seems to be working ok for me. hope this helps :darkbeer:


thats how anchor its gives you consistancy when you have it under your jaw its in a lock position after you have locked it your your jaw your pull your back muscle(called the rombiots) thats when you get you back tension,if you exicute it properly i bet you'll get X's most of the time:wink:


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

I shoot a carter insatiable and i do the same thing as ARNIE said it works great


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

spookit said:


> i put my thumb on the back of my neck for an anchor point


are you sure you are using your correct draw lenght?? i used to anchor like that, but then i realized my DL was about 2" long. now, 4 years later and after going from 28" to 26.5" it feels better and im much more accurate.

good luck!!


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I just keep my nose on the string


----------

